# Banning People



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I'm sure you guys have noticed that there have been some members that have been banned from HT. One of them has been using cuss words in posts & in chat. And has even sent one of our members a nasty letter. Which I will not tolerate. 
The other one has been extremely rude and has been told numerous times in the chat room to "Stop". But he kept going with it. He's posted rude threads on the board and reposted same 20 minutes later. 
When I say "stop the fighting" I MEAN it. I also will not tolerate someone going onto someone else's thread and posting rude/crass comments to them. I hope you guys understand why the bans were put in effect. 
--FCB


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Not the first and certainly won't be the last I'm afraid. I've always considered the moderation here rather tolerant. Considerably more tolerant than many message boards I'm on and way more tolerant than I am as a moderator.

There is/was the occasional situation where moderator intervention early on may have saved a situation/conflict/thread from spiraling completely out of control. Hindsight is always 20/20.

All things considered the moderators here do a darn fine job.

Like anywhere else on the Internet, don't come looking for a fight and wear a thick skin and you probably won't have any trouble.


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting this fordcowboy.
I knew the reason behind a couple of the bans and understand the reason and agree with it.
Sorry I got mixed up in one of the threads you had to delete.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Monitoring and enforcing the TOS aint no picnic. Thanx Cowboy. You da man.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you Lendell! We appreciate your excellent efforts!

Tom


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

I appreciate all you do. A lot of us wouldn't come here if these issues were allowed to continue. 
Thank you 
Craig


----------



## Barracuda68 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks FCB

Those guys need to be taught a lesson


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Barracuda68 said:


> Thanks FCB
> 
> Those guys need to be taught a lesson


We can only hope they learn a lesson.


----------



## Barracuda68 (Dec 21, 2012)

1970AMX said:


> We can only hope they learn a lesson.


I'm sure they did :thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks ford cowboy! Sometimes you got to do what you got to do:freak:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

are they banned permanently or will they be given a second chance?


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Jimmy . Sad to said but it not their first time for a banned. Lendell


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

A little song with the subject...


----------

